# hauling sheep



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

how do you move your sheep and lambs around on the road? we have a small box that will fit in the back of a mini van or station wagon, great for taking a sheep too school (if they tried following mary here they would get run over by the city drivers!) then a stock rack in the back of my 91 ram pickup (what other truck could haul sheep?) and a 16ft trailer for the dw's hemi 1500 ram (red 4dr kid hauler) or bros. van,for the larger flock moves. friend of ours used too haul sheep and goats in the back of her VW bug!! :Bawling:


----------



## ONThorsegirl (Apr 2, 2005)

We use our 12' Livestock trailer, WE show every weekend in the summer taking 13 sheep at times so we need this big of a trailer to do so, we do wish for larger alot of he time, as bringing a couple heifers or the horse is almost impossible with out making more than one trip!

Melissa


----------



## Thatch (Jun 25, 2002)

I created a box for the back of my truck. Plywood floor with holes drilled to accept the bottom verticals from a cut down hog panel. I built two doors, one at the back the second that I can hinge at different spots along the inside so that i can divide the box in two. I've fit as many as one full grown boer buck and 2 does in one half and a full grown jacob ram and ewe in the other. I could of probably fit 2 more in there if they could of been contained together. 

It's a nice system and cost very little. i just slide it up into the back of my full size Ram and ratchet strap it down to the tiedowns. It is SOOO much nicer than pullin' a trailer, especially since most sheep people seem to be hid up off some tiny mountain road.

J


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

3x5 stock cage that fits in bed of trailer for short trips, 4x7 or 16 foot stock trailer for long trips. Hauled 4 back from Farmington, NM to Kerrville, TX in 4x7 trailer and 3x5 cage under a camper shell - 2 in each. They were lambs though.

Nicest I've seen recently is an insert for a 16 foot flatbed that converts it to a stock trailer. Saves owning so many trailers.


----------



## DocM (Oct 18, 2006)

Depends on how many I'm taking (we show all spring and summer). Livestock (+20 adults) or horse trailer (10-20 adults), livestock box in the back of the truck made from hog panels and a tarp (less than 10), moving just a couple - dog crates in the back of the van or pickup. Two yearlings will fit nicely in a big dog crate. Three spring lambs too.


----------



## kesoaps (Dec 18, 2004)

Have Volvo, will travel????


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

kesoaps said:


> Have Volvo, will travel????


volvo makes some very nice heavy trucks kesoaps!  saw one hooked up to a horse showing trailer, would have hauled many sheepies with a tack/changing room too boot! :dance: our neighbours used too show sheep and cattle every weekend, had a fith wheel trailer that was fine for the fairs but way to long to ship cows too the butcher! dd was offered sheep showing leasons from one of the top ranked 4h show men around but because he was her friends brother she would not go!  
had looked at building a pod system for a flat deck but the tandem came up for sale and time was (is) limited, sides all the drivers we have (dd's working on her g1) we can get lots done! (just wait till dd has her first trailering lesson, more gray hair!) :help:


----------



## kesoaps (Dec 18, 2004)

Did I forget to mention it was a station wagon?? :shrug: Heh...I wish it were a truck! No, a station wagon, in blue, which DD and I would stuff a lamb into and drive to town with just for the sheer pleasure of going through fast food drive thrus...."Would you pupppy like a bisciut?"....ah, those were the days....


----------

